# Bauanleitung für Zusammenbau von PC.



## FunkJoker (24. Oktober 2003)

Hey,

sorry das ich schon wieder was schreibe, doch da ich mir ja jetzt auch noch ein neues Gehäuse gekauft habe und jetzt ganz gern mein Mainboard usw ausgebaut haben möchte und in das andere Gehäuse einbauen will und ich den ganzen Krama ausgebaut habe und dann wieder alles einbauen muss und plötzlich nicht mehr weiss wo denn nun eigentlich welcher Stecker hin komm wäre es super lieb wenn ihr mir so ne Art Bauanleitung gebt wo das ganz genau beschrieben ist.

Habt schonmal vielen Dank.

MfG

FunkJoker


----------



## Neyman (24. Oktober 2003)

hi!

meinst du eine beschreibung für die äußeren anschlüsse (tastatur, monitor, etc.) oder die verkabelung im inneren?

also bei den äußeren anschlüssen dürftest du keine probleme bekommen dürfen - bei den inneren eigentlich auch net...

kleiner tipp: beschrifte die kabel (z. b. die IDE-Kabel (laufwerke/hd)) einfach mit nem stift, so kannst du nicht durcheinander kommen. bei den dünnen kabeln kannst du ja ein bisschen tesa-krepp drumkleben und diese beschriften, wenn du dir nicht sicher bist.

da die meisten kabel sowieso nur an einer stelle am mainboard passen, müsstest du auch ohne zurechtkommen. 

du schaffst das schon!


----------



## FunkJoker (24. Oktober 2003)

Danke das du mir so viel Vertrauen entgegen bringst =)

Das ist garnicht mal so ein schlechter Tipp mit dem beschriften.

Och wenn ich mir das nochmal recht überlege, müsste ich das eigentlich gebacken bekommen : )

Dank dir nochmal 

MfG

FunkJoker


----------



## Neyman (24. Oktober 2003)

ich weiß net, ob du einen "fertig-pc" hast, oder ob dein pc zusammengebaut wurde. normalerweise müsstest du doch ein handbuch deines mainboards in deinen unterlagen haben...oder?

da müsste alles drin stehen

neyman


----------



## FunkJoker (24. Oktober 2003)

Ist zusammengebaut aber Handbuch vom Mainboard, klar hab ich das noch 

Ich habs grad mal raus gesucht, steht alles wunderbar beschrieben wo die Kabel usw rein kommen. 

Hab vielen Dank!

Hast mir echt weiter geholfen 

MfG

FunkJoker


----------

